# The Panel Vans are coming



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

As someone who was very sad to leave the ranks of PVC owners because of the lack of fixed-bed choices, the latest mags make interesting reading.

By next year there will be serried ranks of fixed bed conversions from which to choose, and Adria will no longer have it all their own way.

My recent few days away in North Devon highlighted the difference between our new low profile and our previous Tribby- the drive across Dartmoor was a lot more hairy and needed more caution, but once on site the comfort factor more than made up.

Methinks the NEC will be interesting for PVC lovers (don't!) in October and February.
Paul


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

We are joining the "PVC" gang too, When I looked at the new models from Swift / Auto cruise. I could see it answering some of the problems we had with the coach built, but allowing me to replace my car so I don't have to Tax and insure three vehicles! the knock on effect should mean we can get away more often! Lets hope it is true - we will find out in September!

Cheers 
Matt  :lol:  8O


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try looking in todays mail for swifts/Auto cruise new pvc on offer at 29k down from 35k
not sure if you have to take there finance though - totals nearer 40k over 10 yrs -- 6k saving has to be a bargain
terry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I don't think a panel van is a viable substitute for a car. I've tried it and it does'nt work. Trying to park in towns and cities is simply a pain during the normal pressures of working life. When you're on holidays its very different. 

However, I would'nt swap my panel van for any other type of van even though you get much more for your money with other classes of motorhome. But I need a car as well.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've used my van instead of a car for the last 2 years see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1187.html . As I say in the ad it's shorter than a lot of 4x4 vehicles that are used for daily transport by lots of people.

Panel vans are used by delivery people and tradesmen in their hundreds of thousands on a daily basis throughout the world and they wouldn't be so successful if they weren't practical.

The only possible problem is the height and whilst I know I can't use multi-storey car parks or those with height restrictions I've always, without fail, found a suitable alternative within a few minutes.

Mine has four belted seats and the rear passengers have more legroom than in a limousine and there's cab aircon and a large Heki to provide masses of light.

What's not to like?

SDA


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

gelathae said:


> I don't think a panel van is a viable substitute for a car. I've tried it and it does'nt work. Trying to park in towns and cities is simply a pain during the normal pressures of working life. When you're on holidays its very different.
> 
> However, I would'nt swap my panel van for any other type of van even though you get much more for your money with other classes of motorhome. But I need a car as well.


Personaly I drive HGV's for a living so making my car a few feet longer willl not upest me greatly, We also have a smart car so trips into town would be done using that, its just trips to the supermakets and such and commuting where an extra set of wheels is needed!

Cheers Matt :lol: 8O


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Hymer*

I read something the other week that said Hymer were to introduce a panel van for 2009 models


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Hymer*



Grath said:


> I read something the other week that said Hymer were to introduce a panel van for 2009 models


Yep - it's called the :: Hymer Car ::

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Both Edgehill and Deepcar have had at least one LHD Hymer Car delivered, their websites show 'local' photo's of them. I don't think they're sold yet which may be another indication of the credit crunch biting 'cos I thought they'd be snapped up immediately, or sold prior to delivery. 

Strangely the official importer (BH) appear not to have ordered any LHD versions, but their website has been mentioning RHD versions for the NEC Show in the Autumn.

SDA


----------

